# Jus a few to share....



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 19, 2010)

I havn't had the chance to hop on much so I thought I would drop in and post some of our latest pics. I can't get over all the beautiful soaps you'll creating.  

Bonny Bub Goats milk:





Little Hands Goats milk:





Teddy Goats milk:





Goats n Oats (Beautiful to use):





Happy Heart Goats Milk:





Confetti GM Rebatch:





Troppo Trio:


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 19, 2010)

They are all lovely and I love your bathtub...........thanks for sharing I especially love your round soaps


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 19, 2010)

They all look really great.  I'm really liking your rebatched soap with the confetti.  Fun!


----------



## kbn (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, they all look fabulous, rich and creamy. Yum!


----------



## agriffin (Apr 19, 2010)

So lovely!  The teddy bears are cute!


----------



## ToniD (Apr 19, 2010)

The teddy bears are adorable!    I like the bathtub!   And the goats and oats looks really nice


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 20, 2010)

Thankyou everyone, they were all alot of fun to make. Especially the different GM ones, I always like to see how the colour will turn out.


----------



## holly99 (Apr 20, 2010)

I really love them all. I really like how you've set up the pictures and the borders. Very nice!


----------



## topcat (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey GG!  Love all your soaps and those teddy moulds are 'da bomb' aren't they? 

Tanya


----------



## gekko62 (Apr 22, 2010)

Goatalicious soaps! Love the goaty names GG!  8)


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 22, 2010)

Great photos of lovely soap.  :wink:


----------



## April (May 23, 2010)

Love the herd of goat soaps.


----------



## craftgirl08 (May 26, 2010)

SUPER!!  I LOVE the cute teddy soaps.    Nice pics!


----------



## honor435 (Jun 6, 2010)

I like that rebatch, mine turn out ugly!


----------



## Bukawww (Jun 7, 2010)

Your soaps look luscious!  And I REALLY want to know where I can get a bathtub photo prop like that - amazing!


----------

